
The Vanual: Complete Guide to Living the Van Life - bottle2
http://thevanual.com/
======
celias
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/van-life-
cor...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/van-life-
coronavirus/2020/04/09/755e2f48-782d-11ea-a130-df573469f094_story.html)

